# What is the best coverage foundation?



## jennycateyez (Nov 24, 2005)

hi, my sister wanted me to ask all you ladies whats the best coverage foundation? she has acne scars and nothing covers them , she has to put on alot of foundation to cover them.any advice is apperciated.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Nov 24, 2005)

Kryolan Dermacolor is amazing. It covers tattoos and burn scars and things like that.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 24, 2005)

Estee Lauder Doublewear covers everything. Leaves a smooth finish as well.

P.S. Mailed out your package today Jen!


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 25, 2005)

thanx allie, i know alot of girls on her use boublewear, im going to let her know, maybe she can pick it up tomrrow since were going shopping anyway.


----------



## MacSux (Nov 25, 2005)

Laura Mercier (Oil Free or Moisturizing - which ever matches her skin type)

This stuff is so pigmented that even a tiny amount covers most everything. I find when I use this, I hardly use any concealor at all. Whereas when I use many other foundations, I still need a lot of concealor for spots.

Any department store will give you a generous sample. It's definitely worth a try!


----------



## Leony (Nov 25, 2005)

Ditto, LM has pretty good coverage. I never wear concealer I only use this foundation to cover slight dark circle on my under eyes.

But it's a little bit drying in winter, so I'm going switch to Esteelauder matte foundation for a while now.

I heard many good raves about EL double wear too, I'm going to get the sample tomorrow.


----------



## MacSux (Nov 25, 2005)

Leony,

I also find it a bit dry in certain areas in the winter. I've taken to mixing it with a little Giorgio Armani Fluid Sheer #2 in winter and it makes it a little more moisturizing.

I looked at an EL foundation that was recommended by a MA but they don't have the full shade selection in Japan, and they were all too dark for me.

So I have to improvise!


----------



## A Friend (Jul 15, 2012)

I too need extra coverage. I have tried many products. My favorite is Alexis Volgel Magic Yellow which is a concealer that works well with any foundation they have great foundations too however, I use the full coverage cream makeup from Merle Norman except when I can find the Tashi Foundation Stick. Both do a great job but only with the magic yellow concealer. Try it I think you will be pleased. It works just as good as the air brush makeup which also gives excellent coverage but is too time consuming.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 15, 2012)

Try Ben Nye, Cinema Secrets, Kryolan, Graftobian, Dermablend, Cover F/X.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 15, 2012)

Guys, please take a look at the date of the thread before answering, this one dates back to 2005, it would be better to start a new thread, especially considering products may have changed since then, or new versions appeared.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 15, 2012)

Then I am confused, and I need clarification.

That would mean that this thread topic would be a double, or even a triple thread if I, say for example started a new one on this exact topic.

Now if this thread is outdated, at what point do you delete old or non-active or even duplicate threads? And if it's outdated, why do you keep it? For reference? Yet the information is "outdated" as you say.

However, I am and A Friend is just reactivating this old thread with_ new and current _information. Is this what a forum is supposed to be about? Contribute new and current information without starting repeatitive threads?

Just asking...


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 16, 2012)

I've just realized that the board locks older threads. So I guess it makes sense that creating a new thread doesn't affect duplicate ones.


----------



## amstern (Jul 23, 2012)

Laura Mercier Silk Creme foundation is amazing for covering up with a nice smooth finish. You only need a little bit because using too much will look caked on.


----------

